# Another Thanksgiving has passed



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This year goes without saying, but hopefully everyone made the best of it. People like to tease me because I have biscuits and gravy for my meal. It’s not about the food, it’s about the memories that are created with loved ones. This year it was my wife, her mother and me that spent the day together. We talked about how bad things are for about 1 minute, then moved on to how fortunate we are. A couple of our family members cried the blues because we couldn’t all get together????. I finally told them to pick another date and plan a get together. I believe they call that a family reunion???? I hope everyone somehow managed to make the best of their day. It could be worse, the pilgrims could have ate LIVER AND ONIONS????????????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said, my friend!! It's easy to find something to be negative about but what's the point in that?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It was an awesome day! Stopped listening to the news months ago so as far as I know we had no restrictions. Wouldn't have mattered. 
Hope everyone gave thanks for their blessings.
ON TO CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

hope that every one had a great holiday,and here's to many more give thanks and stay safe


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Had a great holiday. laughed a lot, really needed that


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Drove 1000 miles Tuesday. Hugged and enjoyed everyone Wednesday. Cooked for and fed eleven adults and one precious GG grandson on Thursday. Drove 1000 miles home Friday! Worth every single mile. Boy, I enjoyed the trip..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s fantastic glad you enjoyed your holiday


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

We cooked a 20 lb turkey ( for 4 of us) had a wonderful morning chatting with friends on the phone and was in a food coma by 6:00. A fantastic day!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

We had many reasons to be thankful in my house, so we were! My wife and daughter and a family friend risked our lives and went to a 'no touch' TG Buffet put together for 400 guests. I made three trips for full plates, had only one dessert and 1 glass of wine. The only downside was no leftovers in the fridge. Nobody got sick and the cops didn't show up. It was a great day!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

